# Competition last weekend



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

In Jefferson, TX





































7th ribs, 7th chicken, 10th brisket

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

brisket


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good lookinn grub!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

your brisket looks dry but its got a nice smoke ring. chicken looks good. I don't like glaze on ribs but they look good.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ribs look yummy


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

congrats....good lookin pit too


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

It all looks excellent, and congratulations!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> your brisket looks dry but its got a nice smoke ring. chicken looks good. I don't like glaze on ribs but they look good.


I think its just the picture. It was VERY moist. I think this was my best brisket to date. I was a little dissapointed with the 10th place.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, looks great!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

atcNick said:


> In Jefferson, TX
> 
> 7th ribs, 7th chicken, 10th brisket
> 
> -Nick


out of 11 teams? :biggrin:

My stomach is growling looking at that... competitions are fun


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> out of 11 teams? :biggrin:
> 
> My stomach is growling looking at that... competitions are fun


15 teams. Didn't do as well as I had hoped. But it was my second comp so I learned a lot

They are a BLAST!! Hell I would still compete if I never placed!

-Nick


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks good. Practice makes perfect. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Never done a cook off so I have some questions for you.

Do you supply your own meat or do they provide it with the entry fee?

Watching some of these BBQ shows I notice that on chicken for example they provide the judges slices or pre cut the chicken, is that normal?

How much of the score comes from the presentation in the box? I see these guys on TV sprucing the box all up with parsley etc...

How much is a normal entry fee and what are the payouts like?

Last, how much time do they give you to cook?


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice looking turn in boxes right there. Good on ya!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Never done a cook off so I have some questions for you.

Do you supply your own meat or do they provide it with the entry fee?

You provide your own meat.

Watching some of these BBQ shows I notice that on chicken for example they provide the judges slices or pre cut the chicken, is that normal?

Not in Texas cookoffs. Here you turn in a half a whole chicken.

How much of the score comes from the presentation in the box? I see these guys on TV sprucing the box all up with parsley etc...

The scoring in Texas is not as methodical as kcbs. Appearance is not "suppose" to be a factor at all. Just really texture and tenderness and taste. One overall score Since a judge at a Texas cookoff can be anyone off the street and has no training it's usually subjective. No sprucing in Texas. You just have the box and a small piece of foil and your meat. 

How much is a normal entry fee and what are the payouts like?

From what I've seen it's usually anywhere from $75-125. That's for chicken, ribs, brisket. Sometimes they will do pork butt too. Pinto beans are usually an optional side pot for $10. Payouts vary based on # of entries, fee, and how the organizer structures it.

Last, how much time do they give you to cook?

First meat turn in is usually noon on Saturday. Guys will start showing up as early as Friday morning or Thursday eveing. Once your meat is inspected you can start prepping and cooking anytime. You have plenty of time.

I've only done 2 cookoffs so far and they are a lot of fun. Friday nights are a bug party. Lots of cool guys out there BBQing! Friendly atmosphere. If they know you're a rookie there is no shortage of offers to help you out either.

Best way to get your feet wet, and do find out what the competition is like is to volunteer to judge. Just call or email the promoter at a particular event.

Google: lone star BBQ society, Texas gulf coast BBQ cookers, international BBQ cookers. They all have an events listings page and contact info.




-Nick


----------

